# Orenosp freeware - anyone have it?



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

I'd like to get the latest available version of Orenosp freeware (for Windows XP SP2 if there are different flavours). Can anyone help? I understand that the last freeware version was 0.8.5 (but I could be wrong).

For the benefit of others, if you could post a link, that would be helpful. If that's not possible/allowed, could you PM me?

Reason for the request is that now that I finally get round to having a spare PC and thinking about external access to my home LAN and Tivo, I find that Orenosp has stopped being freeware and become a (quite expensive) piece of software  .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

038 is here in this forum!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=218751

I am using 038 with no problems, I tried to use 074 but could not get on with it's setup, but if you want it PM me.


----------



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks a lot for that. I'll have a look when I get home.

When I was searching before, I didn't find that thread. How do you search that far back in the forum? I must be missing a trick or two with the searching.

Cheers


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I have version 0.84 on my webspace here. That was the newest free version I could find at the time.


----------



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks again


----------

